# Anybody tried the new Padilla Dominus yet?



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Well I haven't but I was offered a great deal on them so I started trying to find out by doing a search on them. Couldn't find any stores that had them yet, found some reviews of it from some guys that got them in New Orleans during the IPCPR show. The reviews sounded good, it is made with 100% Corojo tobacco (yummy) and the MSRP for a Robusto is going to be just over $9, I was getting these at $5.50. So I bite the bullet and got 20 of them. In the reviews I read they talked about how nice the bands are and that the same people that make the Opus X band makes this one, so I got some good pics of it. Haven't smoked one yet they just came in today, but they smell freaking awesome!! Trust me when I do I will do a review. Here are the pics.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I was impressed with those bands when I first saw them. Please let me know how they smoke. I will likely break down and order some too, just don't have the funds today.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

They look fantastic! Can't wait to hear how they are.


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

The bands are cool looking. The lion looks like it saying "What" all bada$$. Can't wait for the review either. That was a great buy. Did you get them off one of the devil sites?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

From Cigar.com, from an email special. I get emails from I guess I would call him my "sales person" they have a name for it but I don't remember. Anyway get a email from him once to twice a week. He already has all my info and if I want what he offers I just reply yes.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> From Cigar.com, from an email special. I get emails from I guess I would call him my "sales person" they have a name for it but I don't remember. Anyway get a email from him once to twice a week. He already has all my info and if I want what he offers I just reply yes.


Pretty solid plan you have there. These cigars are supposed to be great. Was a hit at IPCPR


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

SMOKE20 said:


> Pretty solid plan you have there. These cigars are supposed to be great. Was a hit at IPCPR


He makes it hard to ignore him sometimes, but I do good. The last time I bite was a crazy deal on the Padilla Miami.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

That ones definitely going on my "to do" list!!!:nod:

Padilla is steadily creeping up my list of fave's.:smoke:


----------

